# How's the Weather where you live



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

well there is a huge rain/lighting storm in the state andits hitting us for a week. (o joy). But i moved my box turtles cage to the porch i noticed he was out and about looking around. I thought he was thinking to himself what the he is going on outside. But the weather is bad what is it like where you are living at today?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

After days of hot and humid, today was perfect. It was 77 and sunny with just a very slight breeze.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Low 60's and raining. Going to have to run home after work and bring the babies in. It will be a chilly night!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*



Kristina said:


> Low 60's and raining. Going to have to run home after work and bring the babies in. It will be a chilly night!



No wonder you were thinking soup for supper.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Rainy in Florida, Hot, and humid.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

A high of 94, no more 100 degree days for a while..


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

 Still 101 outside


----------



## jackrat (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

SE Arkansas is 70 degrees,breezy and rainy. A welcome relief from the 100+ temperatures.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Still no rain, but it finally dropped beneath tri-digits...and not a second too soon, either!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Rain.


----------



## laramie (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*



Turtle Guru said:


> what is it like where you are living at today?



HOT HOT AND HOT! It has been a triple digit August and September her in Arizona.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Rainy in Florida, Hot, and humid.



 I have always wondered, why do they call it the sunshine state when all it ever seems to do is rain?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

it sounds like for the most of you like good ol'wv


----------



## Blondeangel (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*



Jacqui said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rainy in Florida, Hot, and humid.
> ...



Because its gross, humid, hot and super sunny all morning/afternoon, the clock strikes 3pm and it turns into a hot, rainy, even more humid rest of the day. Then comes our "cool & relaxing" humid overly-warm 87 degree nights


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

thats sounds great lol


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Finally out of the 3 digits .
90's during the day 70's @ night.
its a shame 100 miles from me in Louisiana they are getting dumped on with rain .
I Live on the gulf coast & didn't get a drop of rain .
Oh well guess i will need the sprinklers for a couple more weeks .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Today was really muggy and 83 degrees. A welcome change because it has been cool and I am not ready for fall .


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

It's 7pm here and still 99......We won't cool off until the end of October.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

We got up to 85 degree today and tonight is suppose to be 70 degrees. Tomorrow we are suppose to get rain.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Can you imagine sitting in your oven??? That's the heat blast when you step outside the A/C.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: How the Weather where you live*

Joy, that is a great description!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 5, 2011)

hot, hot and then evening warm....LOVE IT !!!!! I would rather have hot than cold and rainy any day..... Just a reptile at heart


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 5, 2011)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs  

I wish.
It's cloudy but not too bad. Hoody weather for sure.

The grounds still quite damp from yesterday when we had torrential downpours - not complaining as although it means tortoises are inside it does mean the ground is a lot softer and nicer for my neddies. 

Friday and Saturday were glorious days. Reaching near 30C (86F) at some points when in direct sun.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 5, 2011)

Woke up to overcast & 68 degrees. That's a little warmer than the last few night's temps. I just glanced at the weather... the HIGH for Wednesday & Thursday is going to be 71, and that's in NYC. Here where I am it probably won't hit 70.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2011)

It is like 55 out and raining




STILL!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Can somebody please send some rain to North Texas, we sure could use it...


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2011)

You can have mine! We have had a surprise party planned for my husband's cousin since last freaking Christmas, and OF COURSE it rains! I am so not happy right now...


----------



## Newbie5564 (Sep 5, 2011)

i wish it was still warm hear 66 for a high expected today in southern minnesota take a two hour drive and the temps already got into the 50's for winter and drop farther everyday. NOOOOOOO!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Kristina said:


> You can have mine! We have had a surprise party planned for my husband's cousin since last freaking Christmas, and OF COURSE it rains! I am so not happy right now...



Well that just sucks... hopefully you can work something out around the rain...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 5, 2011)

still cool and rainy here but my box turtle seems to like the weather


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Can somebody please send some rain to North Texas, we sure could use it...



2nd that!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 5, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody please send some rain to North Texas, we sure could use it...
> ...



I'll pack some up and ship it over 
I do anything to get rid of the damn rain now!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 5, 2011)

well evedently its is raining all over the place 

it is supposed to rain all week where i live


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

We have no rain in our forecast for atleast the next 10 days. We have lakes drying up because we have been in such a long drought.....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> We have no rain in our forecast for atleast the next 10 days. We have lakes drying up because we have been in such a long drought.....



Swap?
You have the rain and we'll have some dry, warm days!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 5, 2011)

idk but i do like the rain once in a while and sit inside and watch it. But that is just me.


----------



## terryo (Sep 5, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > We have no rain in our forecast for atleast the next 10 days. We have lakes drying up because we have been in such a long drought.....
> ...



First we had an earthquake, then we had so much flooding here with all the rain that some guy was going down the main street in a Kayak. They arrested him. My Turtle garden flooded so bad that they all floated to the top and escaped. I had to search all over the yard for them in the rain, but I found them all. Something crazy is going on with the weather.


----------



## Edna (Sep 5, 2011)

We have sunshine and 76 degrees right now, and it will be down in the 50s tonight. We've had our hot days here, but I never blow out the pilot on the furnace, and I always have flannel sheets on the bed.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> We have no rain in our forecast for atleast the next 10 days. We have lakes drying up because we have been in such a long drought.....



It's been so hot and dry (over 70 days in the triple digits, although the last couple have been cooler) that my dogs just look at fire-hydrants longingly...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 5, 2011)

i went outside just for a bit and i tell you what it is very cold outside it has dropped alot.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 5, 2011)

Hot, dry, fiery.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 6, 2011)

very cold and rainy today


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 6, 2011)

Rainy and in the 50's here very cold and tomorrow will be more of the same.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 6, 2011)

Still hot here 99F should hit 100's in an hour or so........ what it that stuff you guys are complaining about????? Hmm we don't get it here!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2011)

104 and humid!!


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 6, 2011)

In the low 70s in the daytime,in the 50s at night


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 6, 2011)

WET, WET, WET! Wish I could bottle it up and send some to you guys in Northern Texas.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 7, 2011)

i heard that Anthony but still rainy and cool but you know i dont mind it at all


----------



## Blondeangel (Sep 7, 2011)

It was again a beautiful but hot and humid gross day today until the afternoon dark clouds rolled in:





rain rain....


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

HOT, HOT, HOT and holding at 100...........


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 7, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> WET, WET, WET! Wish I could bottle it up and send some to you guys in Northern Texas.



We'd sure welcome it!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 7, 2011)

24hrs later.... still raining... below normal temps... but @ least it's too early for snow!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 7, 2011)

i love the snow Anthony it is my favorite time of the year besides the fall of the year. Its awsome Thanks to the LORD.


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 7, 2011)

HOT!!! It's 98 today and humid and just plain icky! I love hot weather but this is just plain gross!


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 8, 2011)

Rain, lots of rain. Two days non-stop so far, on top of heavy downpours over the weeked and the aftermath of hurricane Irene. Flooding, evacuations everywhere, homes gone, businesses closed indefinitely, schools closed. In the last three weeks within 60 miles of where I live we've had a hurricane, two earthquakes and a tornado! I'm beginning to think that I live at the center of hell!


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunny.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything's flooded and shut down. All the roads, all the schools.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Indiana went from the mid 90's to the mid 60's for high temps in a matter of a week or so and its been rainy for 2 days. So its nasty and chilly here.


----------



## LeroyLeft (Sep 8, 2011)

Showers and heavy rain throw in some early morning lighting. newspaper says high 72 low 60


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 8, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Rain, lots of rain. Two days non-stop so far, on top of heavy downpours over the weeked and the aftermath of hurricane Irene. Flooding, evacuations everywhere, homes gone, businesses closed indefinitely, schools closed. In the last three weeks within 60 miles of where I live we've had a hurricane, two earthquakes and a tornado! I'm beginning to think that I live at the center of hell!



Same here, except we are going on 36 hours of non stop heavy down pour. Road closing's and floods everywhere!! I'd rather snow over this and I HATE a lot of snow!


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'll take the rain over the snow myself. When we get snow here in the Catskills it's quite often measured in feet, not inches! Although admittedly, the water is much more devastating.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 8, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I think I'll take the rain over the snow myself. When we get snow here in the Catskills it's quite often measured in feet, not inches! Although admittedly, the water is much more devastating.



I think I have similiar snow accumulations. But snow gradually melting over 4 month's is better then 36 hours of non stop rain!! Actually, it has just stopped raining here. Maybe it's over?? I am scared to check the weather chanel!!!


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate to tell you but Connecticut snowfall pales by comparison! The area that I live in receives an average of 90" annually. I am located in the middle of the triangle between Syracuse-117"; Binghamton-85" and Albany-64".
The Tug Hill Plateau area an hour northeast of Syracuse receives 200" annually. 
The highest average annual snowfall anywhere in CT is 49". 
Unfortunately, we are all to familiar with spring flooding here if the snow begins to melt off too quickly. What we aren't accustomed to is the flooding volume that we have received within the past week. Too much too fast and no where to go but to the valleys where all the old settlement towns are located.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 8, 2011)

Yikes, that is an incredible amount of snow.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2011)

Monday was 108.
Tuesday was 112.
Wednesday was 117.
Today will probably be around 110...

What is this rain, you speak of? You mean water, cool water, actually just falls from the sky? Without a hose or anything...?


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 8, 2011)

Tom said:


> Monday was 108.
> Tuesday was 112.
> Wednesday was 117.
> Today will probably be around 110...
> ...



I am with you on this, we are still doing the rain dance in North Texas with no luck so far...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 8, 2011)

rainny and cool still and i think it is here to stay for the week


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 9, 2011)

Overcast, humid, and warm... no rain for the 1st time in 4 days.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 9, 2011)

no rain this week too. just cloudy and cool Thank the LORD


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone is making me jealous with all the rain...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol that's funny LORDs Willing you will get some rain


----------



## DeanS (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooooooooooo...the sun is starting to go down and so is the mercury...all the way down to 101 at 5:54 PST!


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey dalano whens the last time you had rain down there.


----------



## Angi (Sep 9, 2011)

I has been nice here for two days now.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 9, 2011)

OK, Pacific NW: 90 max today (heat wave for us), now 83 at 7:20pm, 30% humidity. My 3 Horsfields are loving it. They ran over tonight when I got home from work at 6pm for 'something'.
Only took until mid July to get summer.
Good luck to the SW in getting some rain!!!


----------



## Ashliewood (Sep 9, 2011)

It was warm today in Seattle! A whopping 85 degrees  that's warm for us. I wish it would rain! I love the rain


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 9, 2011)

Corvallis Oregon...finally summer has arrived. 93 today, looking for 98 tomorrow. That is very rare for us, we are breaking many records. Usually we are in the 80's all summer...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

It is very cool today but Thank the LORD for nice weather today


----------

